# Google- Quitting cigarettes cured man's cluster headaches - Online Athens



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Quitting cigarettes cured man's cluster headaches**Online Athens*Whether the symptoms are from *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) or colitis, many people find this natural remedy helpful. â€¢ Write to the Graedons in care of *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

